# Nigeria Connections - Ich habe Ruhe!!!



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2004)

Ich bin todtraurig, aber seit über 3 Monaten bekomme ich von der Nigeria-Connection keine lukrativen Angebote mehr.

Sachverhalt: Ich war es vor einigen Monaten einfach leid, immer wieder den gleichen Mist, nur mit anderen Namen aus Nigeria, Südafrika oder was weis ich von wo in meinen Postfächern zu finden. Hatte mich einfach genug geärgert und dachte, ärgere die jetzt mal. 

War eigentlich ganz einfach: zuerst habe ich auf das Angebot hocherfreut reagiert, alles als besonders seriös genommen und irgendwelchen Schmarrn erzählt, wieso ich denen gerne helfen würde.

Natürlich kamen dann verschiedene und immer drängender werdende Aufforderungen dieses oder jenes zu tun oder zu geben. Wurde von mir 3-4 mal freundlich ignoriert, wieder nichtssagende Antwortmails von mir, mit der Bitte um Entschuldigung, wäre im Osteuropäischen Ausland, die Mails kämen nur unvollständig an.

Wurde dann natürlich auch gebeten, anzurufen. Hier hatte ich dann ganz entschieden NEIN gesagt und verlangt, dass man mir doch durch einen Anruf beweisen solle, dass man wirklich seriös und an den möglichen Gewinn glaube. Die Anrufe erfolgten. Viel Blabla von mir, nur um die Telefonrechnungen in die Höhe zu treiben, manchmal nicht verstanden, dann widersprochen, also alle Register.  Der Spammer hatte mit Sicherheit Telefonkosten von insgesamt über 100,-- €.

Natürlich wurden die Mails anschließend richtig drängend, von mir wieder zunächst nichtsagend beantwortet, angebliche Irrläufer mit russischen oder arabischen Texten (einfach von Websites was kopiert). 

Nach vier Wochen dachte ich die Zeit sei reif. Geschrieben dass ich endlich Geld erwarte, konkrete Zusagen, wann und wo das Geld dann persönlich übergeben oder ausgezahlt wird, wenn ich Geld sehe, gibt es auch die gewünschten Informationen. Zu dieser Mail meinerseits einige Ankündigungen, dass ich mich nicht verscheißern lasse und angedroht, wie in der Anlage der eMail zu verfahren. In der Anlage waren einige Snuffvideos, insgesamt so ca. 50 MB.

Ich denke, denen war einmal ihre Mailbox zugemüllt, deshalb wahrscheinlich reichlich Antworten verloren und nachdem sie mich anscheindend so weit hatten, meine Klarstellung durch die Videos.

Seitdem ist der Kontakt wie abgerissen, ich bekomme kein einziges Angebot mehr, dass mir mehrere Millionen verspricht - und ich wollte doch unbedingt reich werden. Anscheinend bin ich bei diesen Connections jetzt aber bekannt wie ein bunter Hund und kein lohnendes sondern ein teures Ziel.

*Haut denen die Postfächer mit irgendwelchem Müll voll und die haben keinen Handlungsspielraum mehr.*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In dem Zusammenhang mal ein Link als Lachnummer, mit wieviel Ernsthaftigkeit und wahrem missionarischem Eifer manche Zeitgenossen glauben, die Connections auf normalem Weg aushebeln zu können:
http://f25.parsimony.net/forum63498/messages/23976.htm

Damit dann auch noch jeder begreift, wer dort dahintersteckt:
http://www.muslim-markt.de/

Lest diesen Quatsch dort mal vollständig, die arbeiten sogar mit dem BKA zusammen  

Und jetzt viel Vergnügen.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> In dem Zusammenhang mal ein Link als Lachnummer, mit wieviel Ernsthaftigkeit und wahrem missionarischem Eifer manche Zeitgenossen glauben, die Connections auf normalem Weg aushebeln zu können:
> http://f25.parsimony.net/forum63498/messages/23976.htm
> 
> Damit dann auch noch jeder begreift, wer dort dahintersteckt:
> ...


Habe ich da irgendwo ein Ironie-Tag übersehen, oder hast Du einen besonderen Grund, so herumzugeifern? Die haben - genauso wie Du - eine Möglichkeit gewählt, sich mit 419-Scams auseinanderzusetzen. Ihr habt das gleiche Ziel, aber andere Wege. Warum bist Du denen dann Spinne? Was dabei übrigens deren Religionszugehörigkeit damit zu schaffen haben soll, entzieht sich meinem Verständnis, genauso wie die Kritik an der Zusammenarbeit mit dem Staatsorgan BKA, in deren Zuständigkeitsbereich das zufälligerweise hereinfällt.

Gruß, Jörg (Atheist und in der Privatwirtschaft beschäftigt)


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2004)

@ Gast Erstellt: Do, 22.07.2004, 15:21

Du hast da nix übersehen, außer das es natürlich übliche Vorgehensweise ist, dass Verdächtige, Kriminelle oder was auch immer über das Internet über den Stand laufender Ermittlungen, bzw. die nächsten Schritte  informiert werden.

Im Eingangsthread steht keinerlei Bewertung hinsichtlich der Religionszugehörigkeit - der Hinweis auf die gesamte Site dient sicherlich nur zur Information, welche Personengruppe hinter dem selbsternannten Ermittler steht.

Es ist schon traurig, wenn wissenschaftliche Mitarbeiter einer Uni (mit Dr.-Titel) solch einen realitätsfernen Müll verzapfen.

Nach dem dort gelesen bleiben mit Sicherheit Zweifel an der Glaubwürdigkeit der Autoren hinsichtlich anderer Kompetenzen, auch islamischen Fragen.

*Nachsatz:* Der Betreiber der Site wurde vom Amtsgericht Delmenhorst am 19.01.2004 wg. Volksverhetzung zu einer Freiheitsstrafe von 3 Monaten, ausgesetzt zur Bewährung (2 Jahre) verurteilt. In dem Verfahren ging es unter anderem darum, dass die Gaskammern der Nazizeit strikt verleugnet (Auschwitzlüge) wurden.


----------

